# SUPER CHEAP!! Crate for working puppies in training! I have the Best Crate Ever!! Animaze 2-Door Folding Dog Crate, 48.5" L x 30.2" W x 32" H



## PoniesandPuppies (8 mo ago)

Hey everyone!! My working dog graduated and does not need her crate anymore






















, and therefore, I am selling it. It is one of the best crates I have ever used, as I have had many dogs in past and have used plenty of crates, it is the perfect crate for your dog.

This is one of the best crates on the market! My dog absolutely loved it It has 2 doors so you can have 2 options of exits, and it folds down for all your travelling needs. Dimensions: 48.5" L x 30.2" W x 32" H The Animaze 2-Door Folding Dog Crate provides your dog with a space of their own as you familiarize them with your home. A tool-free assembly, foldable design, and leak-proof pan make this a convenient option that you can easily build and travel with, while its two doors offer more placement options as you find the perfect place for their crate.

2-Door Folding Dog Crate from Animaze
Can help support your dog's natural instinct to find a haven that's just for them - Includes a leak-proof plastic crate pan that can be easily removed and cleaned
Features a foldable design that is easy to transport and sets up with no tools required
If purchased, you can also receive a blanket and another surprise for no extra charge if requested.

Original Price: $170.00
Sale price: $70

If you would like to purchase, or make an offer, don't hesitate to ask!

Link to my listing:








Best Crate Ever!! Animaze 2-Door Folding Dog Crate, 48.5" L x 30.2" W x 32" H


Shop 1equestrian's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. This is one of the best crates on the market! My dog absolutely loved it, but know she is full grown and does not need it. It has 2 doors so you can have 2 options of exits, and it...




poshmark.com


----------

